# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Shared Workbook Limitations

## Olly

I couldn't easily find a thread covering this in summary level, so thought I'd post this as a quick reference:

*In a shared workbook, you cannot*
*But you may be able to do the following*

Create an Excel table
None

Insert or delete blocks of cells
You can insert entire rows and columns.

Delete worksheets
None

Merge cells or split merged cells
None

Add or change conditional formats
Existing conditional formats continue to appear as cell values change, but you can't change these formats or redefine the conditions.

Add or change data validation
Cells continue to be validated when you type new values, but you can't change existing data validation settings.

Create or change charts or PivotChart reports
You can view existing charts and reports.

Insert or change pictures or other objects
You can view existing pictures and objects.

Insert or change hyperlinks
Existing hyperlinks continue to work.

Use drawing tools
You can view existing drawings and graphics.

Assign, change, or remove passwords
Existing passwords remain in effect.

Protect or unprotect worksheets or the workbook
Existing protection remains in effect.

Create, change, or view scenarios
None

Group or outline data
You can continue to use existing outlines.

Insert automatic subtotals
You can view existing subtotals.

Create data tables (data table: A range of cells that shows the results of substituting different values in one or more formulas. There are two types of data tables: one-input tables and two-input tables.)
You can view existing data tables.

Create or change PivotTable reports
You can view existing reports.

Write, record, change, view, or assign macros
You can run existing macros that don't access unavailable features. You can record shared workbook operations into a macro stored in another nonshared workbook.

Add or change Microsoft Excel 4 dialog sheets
None

Change or delete array formulas (array formula: A formula that performs multiple calculations on one or more sets of values, and then returns either a single result or multiple results. Array formulas are enclosed between braces { } and are entered by pressing CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER.)
Existing array formulas continue to calculate correctly.

Use a data form to add new data
You can use a data form to find a record.

Work with XML data, including:
None

 - Import, refresh, and export XML data


 - Add, rename, or delete XML maps


 - Map cells to XML elements


 - Use the XML Source task pane, XML toolbar, or XML commands on the Data menu






The above information from http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ex...010096833.aspx applies to Excel 2007.

----------


## shirleyxls

Just came across this while I was researching something for a client.

Do all of these still apply in Excel 2016?

Although it says you cannot create a table, I assume that you can still update tables?

Any updates would be great.

Many thanks
Shirley

----------


## Olly

As it says on the link to the Microsoft article:





> Applies To: Excel 2016 Excel 2013 Excel 2010 Excel 2007

----------


## xlnitwit

> Although it says you cannot create a table, I assume that you can still update tables?



Hi,

You can't share a workbook if it has a Table in it.

----------


## shirleyxls

Thanks guys

Pain that you can't share workbooks with tables though.  Design rethink!

----------


## sorensjp

Hello All,

Here is a different way to "Share" a workbook https://youtu.be/WI-uhkrnk2I.  I've been following Excel for Freelancers on YouTube by Randy Austin and have been learning a lot about Excel.  

I've been learning so much from this Forum as well and must say "Thank you" to everyone.

Forgot to say the attachment is what I downloaded from his site.

Jim

----------

